# 3950X rasiert einen 9900K



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2020)

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht ist das hier ja nützlich für jemanden... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manimani89 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: 3950x rasiert einen 9900K*

?????????


----------



## Stueppi (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: 3950x rasiert einen 9900K*

Vergiss nicht den "Intel-Killer"


----------



## MaW85 (23. Februar 2020)

*Spaß muss sein.*

Danke dafür, habe mal kurz gelacht.^^


----------



## Two-Face (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: 3950x rasiert einen 9900K*

Kann man einen Intel-Prozessor heutzutage überhaupt noch "rasieren"?
Ich meine, die sitzen doch nun schon seit über 15 Jahren auf dem LGA-Sockel?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: 3950x rasiert einen 9900K*



manimani89 schrieb:


> ?????????



Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen, da ergeben sich viel zu viele frage, wo ich die Antworten glaube ich gar nicht wissen will.
Das muss wohl sein kleines Kind gemacht haben, weswegen er so stolz darauf ist.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2020)

Wegen Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln 3.1 (Thread-Erstellung) und 4.6 (Spam) geschlossen...


----------

